# Closed face reels??



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Can't get my wife away from closed face reels,but will try again this year.In the mean time i'd like some input on closed face reels.She has two omega one,s for bass and such that are pretty good.What i need to find her is a good reel for cat's.The latest i tried was the zebco 733.Worked great till you really start using it then it starts messing up.Anyone use closed face for cats?
She says she could out fish me if she had a reel that would hold up.   So i've got to find a couple good ones and put that to rest.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i have some 808 other than that i dont know what to tell ya
u may want to try a spining reel not much more to learn but will give more to chose from


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Get her a zebco rhino. Put it on an ugly stick and she'll give you a run for your money.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...did a search on the whole forum... we had this come up before and it was some good reads...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2912&highlight=zebco

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15356&highlight=zebco


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Rhino reels have worked good for me. You can get them at walmart. They come with 12 or 20lb test.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would stick with zebco..I used to catch alot more fish on my 33's than I do my more expensive tackle now...


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I have the same problem with my wife and kids. The reels just don't seem to hold up to Bass Fishing with constant casting and reeling in 1-2 pound fish. I used several last year and i know i will have to replace them this year.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

you should try quatum hypercast reels, spinning reels but with a trigger. as easy to use as spincast reels.


----------



## MOBY (Oct 10, 2004)

I bought a hypercast here a while back. The HPL 20. Its a decent reel. Decent price. I have gotten my money's worth out of quantum products. I recently bought a quantum energy pti spinning reel. I love it. Works like a dream. Quantum makes nice stuff.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got a quantum spinning reel.Had it for a while.Good reel.But even if i got her one with the trigger,she won't try one.The 33's are good reels but don't hold much 20# line.I've been thinking of getting one of the rinos or an 808.Wanted to hear what others had to say.Getting tired of replaceing her reels every year.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

bnnnnnnnbnbnbnbnbnbn


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought two baitcasters for myself and am going to try to teach the wife to use them and ween here off the closed face reels.Thanks for the input,i might still have to look.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my x used johnson 100b reels on mediem action rhino rods on the ohio river with me. landed plenty of 4 to 9 lb fish. use a line thats strong and with a smaller diameter. i use sufix saltwater line in 8 lb and you can t break it with your hands.old johnson and mitchell reels is all i use.got parts too if ya need some.


----------



## barefoot boy (Mar 7, 2005)

Look for a reel with an oscillating spool. The better Daiwas, and the Garcias have this feature. The problem with most closed face reels is the lack of this feauter.This causes the line to spool unevenly, and get 'too fat' for the space provided. I remember a Garcia model, many years back, that came spooled with 20# line, and performed very well.
HTH,

Mike


----------

